

How I Set Up My Development Machine - sdaityari
http://www.sitepoint.com/set-up-development-machine/

======
bruceb
Not the core topic but the author says: "The most important extension is
AdBlock Plus, to remove ads from the web"

Out of all the extensions this is the most important? I never get this, most
web ads just sit there, it is not like TV where I have to listen to them. Ads
pay for a lot of things that he probably uses.

~~~
oh
Including the site he works for.

